# Monster V2 RBA (528 Custom Vapes Clone) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We have some of these in stock now at Sir Vape. Aren't they pretty 









528 Custom Vapes started because they wanted a tank that could perform like a dripper at a time when there wasn’t such a tank on the market. They started modifying Kayfun’s to get better performance. As they kept hand modifying and producing these tanks they found ways to make each version better then the last.The demand was so high that they decided to create their own tank based off of their ideas and vision to push the limits to the next level to give customers the best possible Rebuildable Tank Atomizer in the World!

The MONSTER V2’s Clone are truly amazing and have really set the Vape World on its head in terms of the possibilities of a tankomizer! They have the deepest juice wells yet almost zero draw.

528 Custom Vapes took everything that they learned through modification and prototypes and made their own amazing, unique, and quality design.


Features:

The 510 pin is made out of copper and allows for any hybrid connection to work.
The massive air holes in the base act as cooling around the center pin and block.
Alows for sub ohm chain vaping without melting down the insulators
The center pin and block are one piece that is gold plated allowing less voltage drop and much more airflow due to the air hole size.


Included in the kit:

1 Base
1 Full Metal Tank
1 Nano Metal and Plastic Tank
1 Bell Cap
1 Drop Chimney
1 528 Drip Tip

The Monster V2 Clone is a 1:1 copy of this sought after tank by 528 Custom Vapes.

Get there here while stocks last:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/monster-v2-rba-528-custom-vapes-clone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> We have some of these in stock now at Sir Vape. Aren't they pretty
> 
> 
> View attachment 29811
> View attachment 29813
> 
> View attachment 29814
> View attachment 29815
> 
> 
> 528 Custom Vapes started because they wanted a tank that could perform like a dripper at a time when there wasn’t such a tank on the market. They started modifying Kayfun’s to get better performance. As they kept hand modifying and producing these tanks they found ways to make each version better then the last.The demand was so high that they decided to create their own tank based off of their ideas and vision to push the limits to the next level to give customers the best possible Rebuildable Tank Atomizer in the World!
> 
> The MONSTER V2’s Clone are truly amazing and have really set the Vape World on its head in terms of the possibilities of a tankomizer! They have the deepest juice wells yet almost zero draw.
> 
> 528 Custom Vapes took everything that they learned through modification and prototypes and made their own amazing, unique, and quality design.
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> The 510 pin is made out of copper and allows for any hybrid connection to work.
> The massive air holes in the base act as cooling around the center pin and block.
> Alows for sub ohm chain vaping without melting down the insulators
> The center pin and block are one piece that is gold plated allowing less voltage drop and much more airflow due to the air hole size.
> 
> 
> Included in the kit:
> 
> 1 Base
> 1 Full Metal Tank
> 1 Nano Metal and Plastic Tank
> 1 Bell Cap
> 1 Drop Chimney
> 1 528 Drip Tip
> 
> The Monster V2 Clone is a 1:1 copy of this sought after tank by 528 Custom Vapes.
> 
> Get there here while stocks last:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/monster-v2-rba-528-custom-vapes-clone


Got all excited and was about to pull the trigger, till I saw they were the clone version


----------



## Paulie

I do see that the pics are of the authentic ones lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> I do see that the pics are of the authentic ones lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.

I just saw 528 customs and got all excited  didn't even read properly till I saw the price.

I blame you for this craziness I have Paulie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pics yeah are of the authentic. Pics came from supplier and they always send the authentic lol. Build quality on this is fantastic and she performs really well. Airflow is crazzzzyyy. I have not had the pleasure of vaping on the original. We did look at bringing them in but they are really pricey hey.

Just took a pic of clone we have in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Sir Vape said:


> Pics yeah are of the authentic. Pics came from supplier and they always send the authentic lol. Build quality on this is fantastic and she performs really well. Airflow is crazzzzyyy. I have not had the pleasure of vaping on the original. We did look at bringing them in but they are really pricey hey.
> 
> Just took a pic of clone we have in stock.
> 
> View attachment 29874



Can you take a pic of the deck and the centre pin and channels? im curious to see that please as i have alot of friends who want to know if its modded right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Paulie 

Will do when I get a gap  Will post soon

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD

I would also like to see it's deck please? 

But not like this.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> I would also like to see it's deck please?
> 
> But not like this.



Seen this long ago and it still makes me smile. 

The ending is brilliant. Just ask for the big black caulk. hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 29883


I don't understand. Its still the same size airhole on the inside. You can drill the crap out of the base but that little hole in the deck is your bottleneck. It will probably vape like a kayfun with a little bit more airflow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Its not the same size hole it maby looks like it but its wider and has alot more airflow.

You can ask all who have tried mine.



Gazzacpt said:


> I don't understand. Its still the same size airhole on the inside. You can drill the crap out of the base but that little hole in the deck is your bottleneck. It will probably vape like a kayfun with a little bit more airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> Its not the same size hole it maby looks like it but its wider and has alot more airflow.
> 
> You can ask all who have tried mine.



Paulie, could you post a pic of your deck for comparison?


----------



## baksteen8168

Yiannaki said:


> Paulie, could you post a pic of your deck for comparison?


Just no "Deck" pics please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Mine in use but here are some pics of the centre pin and deck below

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Here a pic of my auth base















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Still not big by comparison to these new tanks. But I see the appeal. Me I'm done with modified kayfuns.


----------



## Paulie

Gazzacpt said:


> Still not big by comparison to these new tanks. But I see the appeal. Me I'm done with modified kayfuns.




I can tell you know that the 528 Custom is one of the best flavour and cloud single coils tanks i have ever used and this is not any normal custom job. Its superb!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

